# Long Leash



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Ruby goes to work with my husband everyday on a farm and gets lots of excercise/ walks etc. She comes home at dinnertime and gets walked again in the evening. We have a big yard that is not fenced in. I want to give Ruby a little more leg room to play (fetch) etc. in the evenings and am interested in a longer leash to use out back when it is just her and me. 

What style/ type is durable? And what recommended length? 

20 or 30 feet? 

Thanks!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you talking about a long line? I have one for Kodee that's nylon (it's actually made for hunters when training retrievers, etc). It's bright orange, and they made them in 20 ft and I think 40 ft. At the time I thought 40 ft was too long, so I got the 20. Now I've ended up buying a 50 ft line not too long ago, and I wish I'd have gotten it first, b/c now I never use the 20 ft! I will probably get another, better quality 50 ft or maybe even longer - Kodee wears one when we play fetch, frisbee, etc, and it really doesn't tangle, since it's nylon instead of cotton. It's great - I usually end up stepping on the end of the line and then reel him in if he won't come (he's getting better at bringing back his frisbee on his own as a result.







)

If I were you, I'd get a heavy duty nylon one with a good clasp, 50 ft or longer, depending on how much room she has to run. We have 15 acres, so I might get a longer line, since our room isn't limited really.

Have fun!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where did you get your nylon one kodeeGirl?


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I got my shorter one (better quality 20 ft orange one) at Dressler's Dog & Horse Supply here in KS. The cheaper, longer one I got at either Petsmart or Petco. The better one doesn't burn my hands when I grab it as he's running, tho. They are both nylon, but the one from Dressler's isn't the "cheap" nylon. They are both braided, like rope, also. I'm going to get another one from Dressler's, and if they have 100 ft ones, I'll get one. 50 ft isn't nearly as far as you think when you're actually outside playing with your dog.









I actually found their website. Darn it, I thought they had leads longer than 25 ft (which must be the length I have)...This is the nice one that doesn't burn my hands, and it's fairly stiff, so it doesn't tangle...

http://www.dresslersdog.com/dog-leads-nylon.html#4277


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Too late to edit, but I just noticed that you can have them custom made at the length you want. It's on the same page as the 25 ft one...Yay! I will get one made instead of hunting around for a really long one...The price adds up the longer you get them, but the quality is excellent, like I said.


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

bridgeport equipment has a good selection of long tracking leads. i got a 33' nylon lead which was waaay too long for my purposes, so i returned it for a 15' nylon lead that turned out to be perfect

http://www.bridgeportequipment.com/


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of ideas for you. I have used the cotton web lines for years that come in a variety of lengths and colors. Cotton is much easier on your hands than nylon. Here is a link for you. Now rather than order just one item you can find them in many pet stores.

http://www.dog.com/item/web-training-lead-green/

Another idea is making your own from Diamond Braided polypropyline rope. I use 5/16" or 3/8" diameter size. NOT nylon ski rope. 

Use a swivel clip like on a leash and rope clamp to secure the clip to the rope. Very simple just ask the sales man if needed. They are the ones that showed me all about it years ago. I have been making them for clients ever since. 

Very affordable in any home improvement, WalMart, Target, K-Mart, you name it stores. 

Length depends on the size of your yard. I use a 40 ft line to exercise my dog at the park or my front yard. I roll it up on a wooden dowel like you did with kite string. 

Here are some other great manufactured leashes & long lines you may not know about. 

Mendota Products - Really nice long lines. http://www.mendotaproducts.com/checkcords.html

MYROPE.COM - http://www.myrope.com/dog_training_supplies/

PERMATACK --- http://www.permatack.com/new_page_3.htm

TBI Check Cords - http://www.tbicatalog.com/TBICatalog2/retrieving_supplies/TBI_check_cords.htm


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.activedogs.com is a great company with several long line options as well.


----------

